
Taskbar Latency and Kernel Calls - MikusR
https://randomascii.wordpress.com/2019/09/08/taskbar-latency-and-kernel-calls/
======
_bxg1
Summary: Windows Explorer's right-click menu took 700ms to open, author
investigated why

